

Announcing Enyo 2.0.1 - unwiredben
http://blog.enyojs.com/post/30548355957/announcing-enyo-2-0-1

======
bdcravens
Thank you for having your home link on your "blog." domain link to your home
page, and not the front of your blog. It amazes me how many startups
supposedly know how to build a great product, yet all seem to get this wrong.

------
moe
Hmm, I don't see any documentation about an URL-router or any kind of state
handling, and none of the examples modify the location-bar.

That seems like quite a showstopper, or did I just miss the docs about that?

~~~
unwiredben
We don't have a component for that, but given that one of our main audiences
is on-device applications where the URL isn't visible to the user (think
PhoneGap or webOS), this wasn't super important.

We do have some apps that do their own routing. Look at the code for gallery
(<https://github.com/enyojs/gallery>) and api-tool
(<https://github.com/enyojs/api-tool>). We're also adding routing to the
sampler app, and that may result in some core framework support for this
method.

As for other state handling -- we've been working on documenting best
practices on using Enyo with Backbone, with Enyo handing views, and Backbone
handling state management and syncing.

------
hackernews
Great job Ben! (& to the rest of the Enyo team)

This is an awesome release not only for the bug fixes but there are a few
enhancements that I am pretty pumped about.

Really loving the framework.

~~~
unwiredben
Looking forward to seeing the next "Show HN: awesome hacker news reader" to be
written in Enyo :)

